# Cleveland CG15 56* wedge.



## madandra (Apr 19, 2010)

Wedges are a very personal thing and you tend to 'stick' with one specific brand and I have used Cleveland wedges for the last 5 years. I have the CG11's and the 56 was well worn so I managed to get a very good deal from AG on this new model.

Out the wrapper it is clearly smaller that my 11's but it didn't lessen my confidence. 

My first shot was a full shot to a drying green and the divot was the size of a beer mat and it landed skipped and zipped back to the pitch mark.

I used it to carry a low rise greenside bunker with a 30 ft roll up to the flag and it landed 3/4 of the way, checked a little and stopped within 3 feet.

I had a shot of 80 yards into a bit off a breeze and again took a little divot and the ball landed just like it did one my forst example.

I like Cleveland wedges and this looks really smart at address and I opted for the black pearl to reduce glare should I ever be forunate to play golf when its sunny.

I didn't notice an increase of skuffing but I was using NXT Tour.

Well worth a try folks especially if you can get one for little over Â£55 from AG.


----------



## big_russ (Apr 20, 2010)

I took the 54Â° 2 dot version of this wedge out on the course today following a fitting at a Cleveland demo day last week. It does every thing a wedge should do by the bucket load and in the black pearl finish looks stunning. 

There is however one problem with it and one which has stopped me from buying. The leading edge is just too curved and does not sit very well with my eye, I just don't like the look of it at address. If I could get passed this then one would go in the bag tomorrow, I will just have to go with option two.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've got the 52 and 60 degree wedges. THe spin on them is amazing.


----------

